# Crane fee, $4k a day. Permit fee for crane, $8k a day.... Hmmmm?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Crane fee, $4k a day. Permit fee for crane, $8k a day.... Hmmmm?

Seems a little bit greedy.

Working on a roofing bid for a job, 18 story, 110,000 sq ft.The crane fee is slightly less than $4,000 per 8 hour day. However I am told that the City of Chicago will want in the neighborhood of $8,000 for the street closure permit. That also doesn't include the street travel permits which are a few hundred a day.

At approximately 4 days of crane use, you do the math. That's alot of extra mula for this roofing project. Crane fees are very reasonable, but the permit fees?!?!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> Crane fee, $4k a day. Permit fee for crane, $8k a day.... Hmmmm?
> 
> Seems a little bit greedy.
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm going to price the project exdluding the permit fees, and make a notation that permit fees will be additional and project an estimated cost for said permits so there are no surprises. At the end of the day, all the roofers bidding this job will be in the same boat as far as these fees go, but using my method I think I will save the customer a few thosuand dollars on the building permit fee because that fee is based on project valuation, so they won't be paying permit fees ontop of permit fees.


Or I could use a Heli, but I think this part of downtown Chicago is a no fly zone. And I have no idea what those permits would cost me!


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Grumpy,

any chance you can set up a hydraulic hoist there? we used a T2000 for a 320' high highrise early this year and it worked like a charm. A new T2000 cost about 20k for a full setup but you can use it over and over again after that. I think the standard length cable is 250' and we had to pay more to have it modified for our use. We took it up in the elevator in pieces and had 3 buckets running.... 1 on the roof, 1 on the ground and 1 making the 10 minute round trip. Make sure they install the non-rotating type cable or your bucket will spin.

Ken


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Great advice. 

I won't get the job though because the property manager won't answer some of my basic questions, and the maintenance manager is in love with his current roofer (who did the roof last time) even though I pointed out numerous installation errors. <shrug>


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

i know what you mean..... but luckily sometimes the property manager is in love with us too


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah it goes both ways sometimes.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

That permit price is sick.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Well after getting a better understanding of the permit fees, the crane company was padding their permit fee estimate a little bit and perhaps the sales person didn't fully understand how the permit fees worked. As it turns out a street closure permit is good for one calendar month. Fee is based on linear footage. Also two "flag men" would be required, so they were also including the flag men as part of their permit fee. Regardless though, $8k permit and flag man fee wasn't too far off from reality, since the crane wouldn't be there daily for a month it really would be $8k for just one day of loading.


----------

